# NEF/H&R



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

What are common groups from the NEF/H&R center fire break open single shots in any caliber? Does anyone know or have much experience with them? How about bragging about the best groups you have gotten from one. I am considering giving one a try. I have 2 rimfires (one for me and one for my son), both are 17mach2's and we like them very much.

Anyone? :sniper:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I used to have a .223 that would group 3/4" most of the time. But, from what I've seen they are not very consistent from one rifle to another. Some are good, some are not. Overall though, they are a good little rifle for what they cost.

huntin1


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

What were you shooting? Factory ammo, tuned reloads, something else?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Reloads, IIRC 50 grain V-Max. Do not recall the load specifics though.

huntin1


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

I have a three NEF/H&Rs and i swear by them others on the other hand have had mixed results, i am by no means disproving their finding because they do seem to be hit or miss, and i seem to be pretty lucky in getting good rifles....

I don't have any groups on the computer for the .270 (hornady light magnums 140 gr., .688 3 shot group, no mods) or the 22-250 (UVF, Black hills gold 65 gr, .585, no mods) but with the 17 m2, that was recently aqcuired i do....

First trip to the range ( group is one i shot during break in) 17 gr. CCI F&F. I haven't been able to get to the range to try any other brands of ammo yet, and i haven't been able to test the forarm float yet, but this is what i have gotten so far....remember this was shot during break in so i can only hope it willl get better.

(50 yards)



















and one for fun after leaving the range (most shots were appr. 40-65 yards)


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

i bought a used NEF .223. The verdict is still out for me. Shoot loads in the 50 grain made by SDhandgunner. (user on this site) Great loads. I have shot it great groups and bad groups. The problem with mine is that the trigger is set with way too much poundage. I don't know how to lessen it. And for me, i'm a big guy, the gun is so short and small for me that i have a little touble steadying it.
Neat little gun though.


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

I have owned the 223 in NEF and had very good luck 3/4" groups and better with my shooting ability made me happy. Several tricks to try include rubber washer under the forearm connection screw to help float the barrel better. Several sights have other tips and tricks to help with the accuracy. Another is sending the rifle in for a trigger job. Usually done free when you send in for an additional barrel. That was the drawback for me was buying the additional barrels and needing to send in the reciever to have it matched. Yes, you can buy a barrel via ebay or other sites and it will fit but........
For the record I still have this gun in 22 mag and did own the 17hmr (That is a great little gun) Super accuracy from both of those units.
see http://www.graybeardoutdoors.com and the NEF forum. They have nothing but great things to say on this gun.


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

I have 2. 17 mach 2 bull barrel and a recently purchased 204. They are incredibly accurate rugged guns. Not the best on looks but for $200. ish you get a great shooting rifle with additional barrel options. I just got mine last week and I am sending in for 2 more barrels and have the trigger adjusted lighter. Barrels are $82.00 each. I would recommend them anytime. My mach 2 has been really claiming squirrels as of late. If it just a head sticking out around a tree...................... no problem. I got one like that today at 50 yards. Good luck


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have a friend who has one of these rifles in .223, and I purchased the same rifle and caliber for my son's when they were young. Accuracy was so so until I loaded some 40 gr Sierra hollow points over H322. All three rifles that I tried this load in shot very good. They were around the 1 inch to 1 1/4 inch until I tried this load and all three dropped to groups around 1/2 inch or less. 
The trigger pull can be reduced to acceptable with just a new reduced trigger spring. You must you slave pins to reassemble your rifle. After doing a couple rifles it was three years before I did the third one for a son of mine. I forgot some of the steps and it took me two hours to reassemble his rifle. I was only replacing a firing pin and trigger guard.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

heck if someone wants to buy mine i'll sell it for $185. Bought it about 4 months ago with a bushnell 4 power scope for $215. It is used but very good shape. It shoots well but just is a bit to short for me, i have a hard time steadying it and the trigger needs to be let off. In .223


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

SR,

Both of my M2's group like that. I am pretty pleased, as I can tell you are. I am currently considering the Ultra Varmint Fluted in .204 Ruger. Mainly just waiting on the tax refund at this point (and sleeping on the decision for a while). 

Mogley,

I know what you mean. I got a ground squirrel at about 45 yards on Monday, that all I could see was one eye and some fur about the size of a dime through the grass. Drilled him. Those M2's are something. I am completely inpressed. I hope I like the .204 UVF as well as I like the M2's.

Thanks to all for the feedback. :sniper: [/quote]


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

Over the years I've had a lot of NEF's,and I buy one every year to give away to our local hunters safety class as it's great,safe, first rifle. For the past few years I,ve been shooting a lightwgt. .242 for deer and coyotes. Maybe I'm lucky but the trigger weight was light out of the box, it loves regular 100 gr. Feds., and I can pretty consistently shoot 3/4" groups at 100yds. Up here in the "Big Woods" 200 yrds is a long, long shot so that's more accuracy then I'll ever really need.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

Sorry for the typo guys, thats .243!


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I guess I have decided against the 204 now. I guess it is back to the 22-250. I found out that you can't get factory velocities with the 204 from hand loads. You end up losing 150-200 fps. Good thing the UVF comes in 22-250.  :sniper:


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

Yesterday I went out and was finally able to get into the range, been snowed in for a bit. Shot some targets with the NEF sportster (17m2). Am trying to find the best ammo for this particular rifle and I think I found it!

Will post more when i get home and get pictures online.


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

LH side (top to bottom)

-1st group Eley-no float, gloves
-2nd group, no float, gloves
-3rd group floated, gloves (ugly from a differnt set of thicker gloves)
-4th group floated, no gloves

RH side (top to bottom)
1st group CCI F&F-no float, gloves
2nd group-no float, gloves
3rd group-floated, gloves (thicker ones again)
4th group-floated, no gloves

the marks in the center of the target is plastic shards from the target backing, not tumblers. Both brands were pretty similar in performance, with a slight edge going to the Eley (floated, no gloves, 4th group).

The CCI measured at roughly .685 (5/8") and the Eley was (again roughly) .5". 50 yards off bipod and rear bag (towel).


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

Had one in a 223 Rem - Sold it 
Ejector did not work well - a lot of stuck brass ejector would slide by the shells rim
Heavy for a single shot
Did not care for cantilevered scope mount
I don't care for exposed hammers in any form


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I have one in 17m2, and love it, the more rounds I get through it, which am just over 500 now, the better it is shooting. Started out about 3/4 of inch at 100 yds and now down to below 1/2". Can't complain at all about it, and the wife likes to blast the cotton tails with it.


----------

